# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ritxi

## Pulgas

*Después de darme una colleja por el lapsus...*
*¡¡¡FELICIDADES, RITXI!!!*
*(Su cimple fue ayer. ¡Cachis!)*

----------


## lossar

yo también tarde, pero sincero. Muchas felicidades my friend. Espero pronto puedas invitarme a una fresca cervecita para festejarlo

----------


## Plumini

Pues yo tampoco me habia enterado.
Pero mejor tarde que nunca.
Happy Birthday y a ver si un dia me paso por S. Feliu.

----------


## Dieani

Felicidadesssss!!!!

Cuando te vea te hare un tironcillo de orejas jijijijii

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades! más vale tarde que nunca! iji

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades :D

----------


## luis_bcn

muchisimas felicidades ritxi!!! pedazo regalo te ha hecho tu hermana ,eh!!!eso vale millones !!!! un abrazo y a disfrutar del dia,xD

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades Ritxi!!

Espero volver a verte antes de tu próximo cumpleaños  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo enorme!

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Ritxi!!

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas gracias a todos... aunque no mola mucho eso de acercarse al 4  :O10:

----------


## Tracer

... Tarde como siempre... Sorry... Felicidades Ritxi

----------


## SOFTVADER

También tarde pero felicitando de corazon,muchas felicidades Ritxi.
Un abrazo.

----------


## luis_bcn

YA QUE EL NO LO DICE ,LO DIGO YO!! SU HERMANA LE HA REGALADO LA CAMISETA Y FIRMADA Y DEDICADA  POR ANDRES INIESTA!!!!
YO QUIERO UNA HERMANA ASI!!!Xddd

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Pues vaya!!, si fuera de Ozïl, todavía... :Na: 

 (Es broma, es por chincharos...)

----------


## Coloclom

Y yo también quiero tener a la hermana de Ritxi!! Aunque no estoy seguro de que le haga mucha gracia a nuestro compañero...  :117: 

Coñe Ritxi! Menudo detallazo!!! Y te envidio, si hay algún fútbolista en España al que admiro plenamente es a Iniesta.

Su próximo gol te hará saltar del sofá!!

Menudo cumpleaños has tenido!

----------


## luis_bcn

> Y yo también quiero tener a la hermana de Ritxi!! Aunque no estoy seguro de que le haga mucha gracia a nuestro compañero... 
> 
> Coñe Ritxi! Menudo detallazo!!! Y te envidio, si hay algún fútbolista en España al que admiro plenamente es a Iniesta.
> 
> Su próximo gol te hará saltar del sofá!!
> 
> 
> Menudo cumpleaños has tenido!


ya le hizo saltar ,se la regalo por la tarde y por la noche marco el primero y encima al espanyol,ueeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Ritxi

Especifiquemos, no me regaló ninguna camiseta, me quitó la camiseta del armario de casa y me la devolvió firmada

----------


## Coloclom

Pues mucho mejor aún!!!

----------


## MagDani

felicidades campeó, es que no tengo tiempo ni de entrar en internet, así que mas vale tarde que nunca.

QUE LOS CUMPLAS MUY FELIZ

----------

